# Doctor



## Brian-Viv (May 14, 2009)

We have a problem and wondered if there is anyone who knows the answers. We have come to live in Portugal from Canada although we are British citizens with a duel citizenship of Canada. We have residency now here and have decided that it is time to register with a doctor. We are retired and paid by Britain a pension. However we do seem to be having problems being accepted by a doctor, although we do have all of the papers that you would think you would need, we have been told that we need a European card before we can register. Has anyone had the same trouble as we have had and can you tell us what we need to do. Can we apply for this card easily from Portugal and what department do we need in Britain. If anyone has any more info that would help the situation we would be most grateful for the help. Regards Brian and Viv


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You should always have a Euroean health card when you go to Europe - it used to be called the E1-11. I dont know if you can get one while you're in Portugal but you need to apply to https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DG_4018163

Jo xxx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As your resident in Portugal and not a UK resident you are not entitled to a UK EHIC (E111) but if your pension is a UK State pension then you should contact Newcastle for a S1 form to register with Portugals Social Security, under new EU law UK will now supply your EHIC card (for use OUTSIDE Portugal) but you have to follow the S1 route.

Unfortunately some Health Centres insist on this EHIC but it is not a requirement, if they are following this line, it's a waste of time trying to tell them otherwise, but once you've registered with the Social you need to make certain that the Health Centre is actually registering you as a Patient and not just treating you because of EHIC.


----------

